# looking for a turner



## Mizer (May 28, 2012)

I am looking for someone to do some turning for me. This will be real simple stuff, like 2 inch x 1/2 inch pulleys, wheels ect. Most of this will be for wooden toys that I am making and selling at a "Christmas Village" this fall. The wood will be mostly maple.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 28, 2012)

I have loads of 'wheels' already in stock! One problem though... there not Maple! Do you think these could be turned into something you might want?? They are 2 1/2" OD with a 1/4" hole in the middle.

[attachment=6085]


----------



## Mizer (May 28, 2012)

Those would make some great wheels! I think I would still want to have someone turn a few pulleys for me. How are you selling those? I would be interested in sets of four if you have them.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 28, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Those would make some great wheels! I think I would still want to have someone turn a few pulleys for me. How are you selling those? I would be interested in sets of four if you have them.



I have made about 20 more of these this weekend already, and will make a bunch more today :wacko1: They are just the center cores for my bangle blanks, so they are just rough. The thickness varies a bunch, but I could easily make them the same width. Can you give me an idea on the dimensions you were looking for? 

Just as a roughed out blank (no special turning), I sell the 4/4 cores for $.50 and the 8/4 cores for $1. The specialty of these cores is obviously the unique wood choice. Hand turning will add to the price, depending on the complexity.

If you are looking for lots of wheels, and wanted something plain (and inexpensive), you might consider these:

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=158099

It is impossible to beat the prices from mass produced (CNC turned) items ($3.99 for 19 :wacko1:)


----------

